# Temporarily Feed Seven Discos



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Working on an estimate for a potential job, nothing special in the basic sense; 400 amp service 240 volt single phase.

One main 400 amp switch feeds a metering cabinet, then to a splitter then off to seven 60 amp disconnects.

Plan is to remove the metering cabinet and the splitter, install a new (or two) splitters and then add 7 meters (one for each disconnect).

Since there are people living in this building, I need to keep the power on pretty much all the time (short power interruptions will happen regardless).

The plan is to temporarily feed the 7 discos from a generator, so I need to figure out how to temporarily feed them. My plan was to feed two 200 amp panels and feed each disco with a 60 amp breaker. This seems the most logical as I will be able to use the material again on other jobs and the cost of a 200 amp panel is reasonable.

Ideally, if there was a way just to split off the 400 amp with the seven 60 amp feeds and not have to go through all the panel stuff that would be better I think and more cost effective.

My other thought was to run some AL 250 MCM exposed and crimp on some number 6 to feed the discos. This is a little too “rodeo” for my liking, but it is in a secure area and we will have people there 24/7, so I am not sure that it is any less safe then the panel idea.

Anybody have any experience with this sort of thing?

Cheers
John


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Navyguy said:


> Working on an estimate for a potential job, nothing special in the basic sense; 400 amp service 240 volt single phase.
> 
> One main 400 amp switch feeds a metering cabinet, then to a splitter then off to seven 60 amp disconnects.
> 
> ...



Don't know abuot Canada, but in the USA you need a 70 amp service for multifamily units with no exceptions for temporary power. 70 amp minimum.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks Mac. All that is needed is 60 amps here, plus it is existing, so we are not changing any wires to the individual units, just adding meters so they all pay their own electricity bills.

Original 60 amp discos are staying.

Cheers
John


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Navyguy said:


> Thanks Mac. All that is needed is 60 amps here, plus it is existing, so we are not changing any wires to the individual units, just adding meters so they all pay their own electricity bills.
> 
> Original 60 amp discos are staying.
> 
> ...


Nice. 60 amps services. Canada is a nice place. Mikey Likey


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Kearney's & 33+.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

joebanana said:


> Kearney's & 33+.


I assume that is a split bolt and 3m tape since that is all that came up when I used the google...

I am not sure if you can even get a split bolt for MCM cable...

Cheers
John


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

There are insultaps with multiple terminals but usually the cheapest is power distribution blocks that are made to do onr-to-many. Insultaps are good for direct burial or temporary but tend to get loose over time or rub a bald spot.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I think "insultaps" would be good, but I have not seen anything for 250 MCM x2 to #6 x7

Do you have a link?

Cheers
John


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Navyguy said:


> I think "insultaps" would be good, but I have not seen anything for 250 MCM x2 to #6 x7
> 
> Do you have a link?
> 
> ...




Polaris IPL250-8 is close. 8 hole spans 250 down to #6. Might have to run a jumper to another one with 3 holes so you get your 7 #6s. There are 3 or 4 brands.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Navyguy said:


> I assume that is a split bolt and 3m tape since that is all that came up when I used the google...
> 
> I am not sure if you can even get a split bolt for MCM cable...
> 
> ...










Okay, "split bolt".
IDK, we had some pretty big ones when I was doing refinery maintenance. (they has stuff in the warehouse from the early 1900's) They make really tiny ones too. But that was late 80's, early 90's. You could use cheapo tape, but......3M-33+, 130c or, 88 is my goto "azz saver".


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

For temp? I would not have a problem using a 350mcm two hole insulated tap. Your 250mcm AL feed in one side, 6-#6's all stacked in the other hole.

I picked 350mcm just to make sure 6-#6's would fit.


----------

